# Tips for a hedgie with a new owner?



## leonadi (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello everyone! New hedgie owner and new forum member here :mrgreen:

My hedgie got passed down to me by a coworker who could no longer take care of her.
She's only been with me about 4 days so far, so I don't expect her to be fully friendly with me at all yet. But I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask for some tips anyway; I've read up a lot on new hedgie care, but there doesn't seem to be much info on hedgehogs that have switched owners. 

I've been taking her out every day at least once a day, sometimes twice just to get her used to me. I try and give her a decent amount of time and space to herself in the day and I don't usually take her out for longer than 30 minutes. I've also been trying to give her treats and such when she comes out, but she doesn't really seem interested in them.

What worries me the most is that she seems to get increasingly anxious when I take her out. Usually she just tries to either launch herself off of whatever is closest or she tries to burrow and hide herself away. 

Anything else I can do to get her to warm up to me? I figure it will take quite some time for her to adjust switching mommies 
Anything special that should be done with hedgehogs with a new owner? Or am I worrying too much? :-?


----------



## Alcole6185 (Jul 14, 2016)

What time are you taking her out? Do you have a snuggle sack for her? My guy HATES being out in plain sight so I usually put my guy into a snuggle sack with my scent. That way he feels covered and can make the decision to venture out to see me if he feels like it. She may still be getting used to your home and new smells and it's a big change.


----------



## leonadi (Aug 11, 2017)

Alcole6185 said:


> What time are you taking her out? Do you have a snuggle sack for her? My guy HATES being out in plain sight so I usually put my guy into a snuggle sack with my scent. That way he feels covered and can make the decision to venture out to see me if he feels like it. She may still be getting used to your home and new smells and it's a big change.


I usually take her out around 10pm, and sometimes around noon if I have the extra time. I dont have a snuggle sack for her yet but I do always take her out by wrapping her in an old shirt of mine, which I've also been keeping in her cage. She seems to be more ok with me and my scent but she's still iffy about letting me pick her up, and what worries me is that she doesn't seem to mind trying to fall from any height. ? I can't tell if she's adventurous or if she has a death wish;;


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

Hedgehogs have poor eyesight, and therefore poor depth perception! That's why you have to keep an eye on them when they are out and off the floor. My Hazel has tried to walk off my lap several times, as well as crawl out of my arms...so you have to be on your toes. Lol. 

Good luck with your new hedgie! Sounds like you're doing great so far.


----------



## kenziebelle27 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi! I am also a new owner of a hedgehog that got passed down from someone else. How to do you go about picking yours up? I'm afraid to scare mine and I don't want to upset her!


----------



## Alcole6185 (Jul 14, 2016)

My suggestion for picking up is a hand on each side scooping them up so your hands meet underneath and are fully supporting them. It can be a bit prickly, so you can use a piece of fleece if you need to, but they will get more used to your scent with your hands. 
A shirt is fine, i just mention a cuddle sack in the sense of something that they can worm into and feel safe and covered in, and they can explore the open. Have you tried sitting on the floor and letting her come to you? That way there's no worry of falling and she can explore more, or get scared and can hide.


----------



## Alcole6185 (Jul 14, 2016)

It also sounds like you're doing really well!!! It takes some time but every little step is super rewarding.


----------



## leonadi (Aug 11, 2017)

kenziebelle27 said:


> Hi! I am also a new owner of a hedgehog that got passed down from someone else. How to do you go about picking yours up? I'm afraid to scare mine and I don't want to upset her!


First, congrats on your new hedgie haha!! Second, I pick mine up by wrapping my old shirt around her gently and scooping her up like that!
If yours has bedding in their cage I've seen people say to scoop up bedding on both aides of them and scoop them up like that.
If you're picking her up right after waking her up I'd also give her a bit of time to fully wake up, just 5m before taking her out. I've heard that if you do it every day eventually they'll warm up to you and hopefully you won't have to scoop them up with a blanket / bedding ???


----------



## leonadi (Aug 11, 2017)

Alcole6185 said:


> My suggestion for picking up is a hand on each side scooping them up so your hands meet underneath and are fully supporting them. It can be a bit prickly, so you can use a piece of fleece if you need to, but they will get more used to your scent with your hands.
> A shirt is fine, i just mention a cuddle sack in the sense of something that they can worm into and feel safe and covered in, and they can explore the open. Have you tried sitting on the floor and letting her come to you? That way there's no worry of falling and she can explore more, or get scared and can hide.


I have been trying to let her roam free, or at least, free with supervision, but usually she just tries to run and hide, either below me or whatever the closest furniture is, so there hasnt been a lot of roaming yet.


----------



## leonadi (Aug 11, 2017)

ArizonaHazelnut said:


> Hedgehogs have poor eyesight, and therefore poor depth perception! That's why you have to keep an eye on them when they are out and off the floor. My Hazel has tried to walk off my lap several times, as well as crawl out of my arms...so you have to be on your toes. Lol.
> 
> Good luck with your new hedgie! Sounds like you're doing great so far.


Ahhh, that makes a lot of sense. I've heard of their poor eyesight, I'm not sure why I didn't make the connection :O

That's very sweet of you to say, thank you!! :'') I worry I'm not doing great since it's my first ever hedgehog so it's nice yo hear some reaffirmation!!


----------



## leonadi (Aug 11, 2017)

Alcole6185 said:


> It also sounds like you're doing really well!!! It takes some time but every little step is super rewarding.


Thank you so much!! I'm a big worrywart so it's really good to know I'm doing okay ;w; <3 <3


----------



## Hedgie4Alex (Jun 22, 2017)

You can also just have her wrapped in the cloth you use and cuddle with her on your lap. If she doesn't like being touched yet, that will get her used to you slowly too. She'll be snug and comfy, and realize she's safe around you and your scent.


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

When I first got my hedgie I was advised to not get him out for at least 24 hours after getting him to let him aclimate to the new space first, so he wouldn't be overwhelmed by a new space and a new person all at once. If you haven't done that then it's no big deal, sleeping with a shirt on then putting the shirt in the cage so they have your smell around constantly and get used to it works really well for getting hedgies used to you! Good luck!!


----------



## HubertHedgehog (Jun 29, 2017)

You said you take him out at noon.... not good for him. They are nocturnal creatures. I take mine out around 8:00-9:00. It's whenever they should be getting up. Unless you want a grumpy hedgie. Their night is our day. How would you feel if someone woke you up at 3 am and made you play. You wouldn't be very happy. Neither would your hedgehog.


----------



## Snowballs Mum (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello Everyone!
I was given an albino female hedgehog yesterday. If any one could please help with a couple of questions I would be grateful. First are albinos blind? I know she can hear. Also I'm worried about the temperature in the cage being right, any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

If you have questions please create your own thread!


----------



## blondie0530 (May 27, 2017)

This may be a bit of a late response and I don't know if anyone else does the same as me, but when I pick up my lil guy I try to kneel down to be level with him. I normally unwrap him and take him out with my hands to wrap him in a new fleece but I feel like he is more comfortable if I'm not towering over him (if that makes sense), then normally I bring him to eye level and check him over and then he'll have nose to nose staring contests with me before cuddles ?


----------

